# I just got tax repayment



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

I got this letter from hm revenue and customs today.

They gave me a refund £810 for year 08/09. Apparently i over paid.
I'm not self employed so no idea how i mangaged that. Either way i'm happy.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

What a touch that is ! Very nice surprise :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice to hear someone getting money back for a change.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

son got that as well.............then 4 months later got another letter saying they had made a mistake and took it all back in one payment from his monthly pay


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

So thats a Kranzle and a george and lots of other smaller items...:lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

As already mentioned if it's a mistake and realise they will be after it back, had this happen to a few clients.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Damn, I got £18 back!


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

beware what the left hand giveth the right may taketh (back)!!


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I had one last week, £222.

I blew it taking the missus out & some bits for the lupo, never had it, never missed it


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

lol. well the only reason i can think is that i was on emergency tax for a while back then.
i started a new job at the time


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

Spend it quick on fast cars, beer and loose women :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Shhhhhhh, theyll be asking for it back again soon


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

I got one last week too, £72 quid for me. no idea how they worked out i had overpaid, but its better than a slap in the eye anyway :thumb:


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

terryvtr said:


> Spend it quick on fast cars, beer and loose women :thumb:


Plural ?
A loose woman, I'd imagine, it wasn't 4 figures unfortunately for the OP


----------

